# Very New To Aquariums



## Matthew Wilkinson (Oct 3, 2010)

hi there just wanting a little help with my new tank 

i have a 
11 inch width, by 23 inchs length by 12 inchs hight tank. 
Elite Stringray 15 filter
Elite Heater too

my dad keep talking about an underground filters i read abit about them but when i looked to buy them they did not have all the bit with them. so do you know where i can get one from altoghter 

also if i get an under gravle filter shall i keep the orginal filter in 

also as i said i am very new so do you have any tip you could give me.

thanks 
matthew wilkinson:fish-in-bowl: *c/p*


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would steer away from under gravel filters. Years ago they were the thing, but now most people will use hang on back filters or canister filters.

Never heard of the stingray 15 filter...are you looking to add another filter in addition to that one?


----------



## Matthew Wilkinson (Oct 3, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> I would steer away from under gravel filters. Years ago they were the thing, but now most people will use hang on back filters or canister filters.
> 
> Never heard of the stingray 15 filter...are you looking to add another filter in addition to that one?



thanks for the reply 
no the filter is quite ok i was just wondering about getting the undergravle filter becasue my dad went on about them. so you think i should keep the one i have got then.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I think if it's working for you, why mess with it?


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Under gravel filters were very popular in their day. They are not often used any more though. There are good things about them but on the whole are more trouble than they are worth with all the modern alternatives.


----------

